# Brewery flight holder



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi folks,

I want to design and build a beer flight holder for our local beer co-op:

Bathtub Row*Brewing Co-op - Home

It needs to hold 6 glasses using 1 7/8" diameter holes. Ideally, it would be shaped like a bathtub, or have some sort of bathtub / bathroom theme associated with it. I need to crank out at least 10 of these. I'm thinking of layering up 3/4 ply or stock and shaping it into a bathtub, but I fear it'll weigh a lot and take a lot of labor to build.

I'm doing this for free...I'm a life-time member :smile:

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

-Rob


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe build up of 2 layers. Top layer treat like a router bowl (1st pic) and then simple template for the second layer (2nd, 3rd pix). Some variation on that may do it.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Will this be hand-held or mounted?

If you're not restricted to a bathtub shape, you might consider modelling it after the old ceramic wall mounted glass/toothbrush holders - 6 holes for glasses and a couple more for a toothbrush or two. The toothbrushes might come in handy after a few beers - wouldn't know from experience, but I've heard that somewhere :grin:
You could get away with 1/2 inch material. The tub idea is nice, but a lot of work.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Phil and Vince!

Needs to be hand held. A bartender needs to carry it, without spilling any beer.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Rob; you know the 'ol _'Form follows Function'_ adage!
It's the bathtub theme that's creating the obstacle to carrying the glasses,
I agree with Vince that 1/2" ply, over the short distance that two rows X three full glasses occupy, is more than adequate.
The added weight of the tub walls is more of a problem for carrying than it is for stressing the base.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

A tub shape could have two handles on the ends to ease in carrying:
















I think that would be preferable to the 'paddle handles' many of the designs seem to sport.
The time to cut out and glue all the walls, similar to making a wooden cup, would be the time crazy part.
But, it would be a labor of love, and something treasured by anyone who gets one.

MAKE SURE to put your name, and a year of creation on the bottom.
They will become heirlooms, and many many years after you have become dirt, people will still marvel at them.

Best of success to you!
~M


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Hey Moz, how'd you get a photo of Sticky's bath tub?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> Hey Moz, how'd you get a photo of Sticky's bath tub?


too small...
range tanks are way better...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe something like this. Perhaps add an extra layer for the lip of the tub to be pronounced.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Paul, I like it! Good thinking outside the tub...errr...box.


----------

